# Printing Pay Statements



## Valstar (May 26, 2017)

Is any one else not able to print your pay statements any more? They removed the buttons on the pay statement at the bottom of the page that would allow you to print the statement. Control P print doesnt work either as it only prints the top of the page . Am I missing some thing here. Since we don't get pay stubs we need to be able to print these to show weekly income for many reasons. The 1099 from the previous year is not widely accepted as proof of current income. I have email support 5 times and get copy paste answers not really addressing the issue or just completely irrelevant answers to what I am asking them. One finally admitted they removed this option. Why do they not want us printing our statements? The weekly email they send is not just a link back to pay statement that you cannot print.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Copy screen then print the picture in black and white.


----------



## Valstar (May 26, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Copy screen then print the picture in black and white.


Thanks for the response but that still doesn't get the whole page only the top part. Also copy screen doesn't pick up the Uber logo. What it is does pick up and prints looks like a child made it and wont fly when you need to show an official proof of weekly income.

Even a copy screen plug in for Chrome doesn't pick up the whole page. It cuts off where the screen is. This is not going to be accepted. Ive already been told its not an acceptable proof of current weekly income.

I can print the monthly tax summary. Its our only option now it appears. However it says clearly right on top the page not an official document. So it will probably be rejected too.

This makes me ask why did they take email CSV and Download statement from us. Is it a coincidence it happened the day the new pay ToS agreement went live. I tend to think not and think they are trying to hide some thing.


----------



## Valstar (May 26, 2017)

Grand said:


> Does this post help?
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/cannot-download-print-online-pay-statement.168465/


Yes very much thank you. I did a search on the forum for this topic and it didn't find that post. I emailed support 5 different times asking whats going on not once did they tell me this. I guess the reps over seas are in the dark about most of the things which explains the copy paste answers I got or the one answer that had absolutely nothing to do with what i was asking them. I guess the language barrier gets in the way too some times.

Thank you Grand.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Grand said:


> Does this post help?
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/cannot-download-print-online-pay-statement.168465/


Thank you for this


----------



## IntruderGT96 (Feb 23, 2017)

I got this reply from the same question I had with Uber support. They don't even email the statements anymore either. Uber fees aren't included either and yet when you get your 1099 at the end of the year guess what's included in your gross earnings. So how are we suppose to know what we are actually making for taxable earnings???

_We recently made changes to your earnings page on your partner dashboard. With this change, you may be unable to print statement as you were in the past. We apologize for the inconvenience this has caused.

Additionally, we made some changes to make it easier to understand your earnings. On your partner dashboard, your trip page now includes fare details, including what the rider paid and Uber's Service Fee. You can also access these details by tapping "Fare Details" on the trip receipt.

For additional information, we've created this link to help explain your earnings: _

*https://www.uber.com/drive/resources/earnings/ *


----------

